# [SOLVED] hdparm -tT /dev/hda ACPI i hal

## MiChaSSs

Hej,

Chcialem Was zapytac, jak rozwiazac taka sytuacje. Aktualnie mam:

```
Linux laptop 2.6.30-gentoo-r7 #7 Mon Nov 2 15:50:41 CET 2009 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux
```

przy czym z kernela mam wyrzucona obsluge ACPI. Hdparm daje takie wyniki (kompiluje sobie w tle wiec wyniki moga byc teraz gorsze):

```
michasss@laptop /home/michasss $ sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   146 MB in  2.00 seconds =  73.07 MB/sec   <---- tutaj zwykle jest 200 - 230 MB

 Timing buffered disk reads:   78 MB in  3.02 seconds =  25.84 MB/sec  <---- a tutaj max niecale  27 MB

michasss@laptop /home/michasss $

```

dysk:

```
michasss@laptop /home/michasss $ sudo hdparm -i /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Model=TOSHIBA, FwRev=KA023A, SerialNo=859U7242S

 Config={ Fixed }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=48

 BuffType=unknown, BuffSize=unknown, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=156301488

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4

 DMA modes:  sdma0 sdma1 sdma2 mdma0 mdma1 mdma2

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 *udma5

 AdvancedPM=yes: unknown setting WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: Unspecified:  ATA/ATAPI-1,2,3,4,5,6

 * signifies the current active mode

michasss@laptop /home/michasss $
```

ustawienia:

```
michasss@laptop /home/michasss $ sudo hdparm /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 multcount     = 16 (on)

 IO_support    =  1 (32-bit)

 unmaskirq     =  1 (on)

 using_dma     =  1 (on)

 keepsettings  =  0 (off)

 readonly      =  0 (off)

 readahead     = 256 (on)

 geometry      = 155061/16/63, sectors = 156301488, start = 0

michasss@laptop /home/michasss $
```

po wkompilowaniu w jadro ACPI otrzymuje:

```
michasss@laptop /home/michasss $ sudo hdparm -Tt /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   146 MB in  2.00 seconds =  190.07 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:   78 MB in  3.02 seconds =  13.84 MB/sec

michasss@laptop /home/michasss $

```

Moje pytanie brzmi ... WTF?  :Smile:  to samo sie dzieje przy kernelu 2.6.30-gentoo-r8. Irytuje mnie brak tego ACPI poniewaz musze manualnie wylaczac komputer ... W starych kernelach (okolo 2.6.22) wszystko dzialalo okej (jeszcze nie probowalem przejsc na starsze wersje jajka). A moze jednak to ja robie cos nie tak? Ustawienia kernela przedstawiam ponizej:

```

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_COMPRESSION_NONE=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

CONFIG_MARKERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_MPENTIUMM=y

CONFIG_X86_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_NONFATAL=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_UNEVICTABLE_LRU=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MLOCKED_PAGE_BIT=y

CONFIG_HIGHPTE=y

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_OLPC=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VLB_PRIMING=y

CONFIG_EISA_PCI_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VIRTUAL_ROOT=y

CONFIG_EISA_NAMES=y

CONFIG_OLPC=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

CONFIG_HAMRADIO=y

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_OLD_REGULATORY=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_LIB80211=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_LIB80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD=y

CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_XFER_MODE=y

CONFIG_IDE_ATAPI=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD_VERBOSE_ERRORS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE=y

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_ATA=y

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_NET_DEV_OPS=y

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_B44=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCICORE_AUTOSELECT=y

CONFIG_B44_PCI=y

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_CS=y

CONFIG_RT2X00=y

CONFIG_RT2500PCI=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_PCI=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RT2X00_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HERMES=y

CONFIG_HERMES_CACHE_FW_ON_INIT=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_HERMES=y

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

CONFIG_PHONE=y

CONFIG_PHONE_IXJ=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=y

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

CONFIG_HWMON=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828=y

CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50=y

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=y

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

CONFIG_FB_UVESA=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM=y

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_MMC=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI=y

CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI_PCI=y

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_IDE_DISK=y

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON=y

CONFIG_EDAC=y

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA=y

CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE=y

CONFIG_DCA=y

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_FILE_LOCKING=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_SMB_FS=y

CONFIG_SMB_NLS_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_CIFS=y

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852=y

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250=y

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2=y

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_FRAME_POINTERS=y

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_USER_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NOP_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_GRAPH_TRACER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FUNCTION_TRACE_MCOUNT_TEST=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_MCOUNT_RECORD=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE_SYSCALLS=y

CONFIG_RING_BUFFER=y

CONFIG_TRACING=y

CONFIG_TRACING_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK_DBGP=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MMIOTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING=y

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_RNG2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCOMP=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER2=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_WORKQUEUE=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM_IRQCHIP=y

CONFIG_BINARY_PRINTF=y

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_LAST_BIT=y

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_GZIP=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_DECOMPRESS_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_CHECK_SIGNATURE=y

CONFIG_NLATTR=y

```

Chcialem jeszcze Was zapytac, jak poprawnie skonfigurowac ACPI (poza tym ze wkompiluje odpowiednie opcje w kernela)? Jakie potrzebne sa programy do sterowania? (zawsze jak mam ACPI to wiatraczki nie chca sie wlaczac ;/ wiec musi mi czegos brakowac). I ostatnia rzecz ktora mnie boli  :Smile:  a wlasciwie moj system ... hal nie chce sie uruchamiac

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.12_rc1-r8  USE="X acpi consolekit laptop -apm -crypt -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -policykit (-selinux)"
```

z wersja r7 jest to samo ...

Pomozecie?  :Smile:  Pozdrawiam Michal  :Smile: Last edited by MiChaSSs on Wed Jan 06, 2010 8:11 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## soban_

Pomozemy  :Very Happy: 

Co do hal'a to powiedz co zwraca 

```
/etc/init.d/hald restart
```

?

----------

## MiChaSSs

prosze:

```
Nov  5 21:22:27 laptop sudo: michasss : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/michasss ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/hald restart

Nov  5 21:22:27 laptop sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by michasss(uid=0)                 

Nov  5 21:22:27 laptop sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root                                    

Nov  5 21:22:27 laptop rc-scripts: ERROR:  hald failed to start

Nov  5 21:22:33 laptop sudo: michasss : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/michasss ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/nano /etc/conf.d/hald

Nov  5 21:22:33 laptop sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by michasss(uid=0)                   

Nov  5 21:22:33 laptop sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root                                      

Nov  5 21:22:41 laptop sudo: michasss : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/michasss ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/hald restart

Nov  5 21:22:41 laptop sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by michasss(uid=0)                 

Nov  5 21:22:41 laptop sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root                                    

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3587]: 21:22:42.019 [I] hald.c:671: hal 0.5.12rc1

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3587]: 21:22:42.020 [I] hald.c:680: Will daemonize

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3587]: 21:22:42.020 [I] hald.c:681: Becoming a daemon

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3588]: 21:22:42.022 [I] hald_dbus.c:5417: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-YuRAGpOG1k,guid=06b13d1109fa94b367ae9e714af33412

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3588]: 21:22:42.027 [I] ck-tracker.c:391: got seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat1'

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3588]: 21:22:42.028 [I] ck-tracker.c:321: got session '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1' for seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat1'

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3588]: 21:22:42.031 [I] ck-tracker.c:274: Got active state (ACTIVE) and uid 1000 on session '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Session1'

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3588]: 21:22:42.031 [I] ck-tracker.c:342: Got all sessions on seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat1'

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3588]: 21:22:42.031 [I] ck-tracker.c:418: Got seats

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3588]: 21:22:42.031 [I] ck-tracker.c:816: Got seats and sessions

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3588]: 21:22:42.033 [I] hald_runner.c:301: Runner has pid 3589

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3588]: 21:22:42.035 [I] hald_runner.c:182: runner connection is 0x84f2128

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3588]: 21:22:42.035 [W] osspec.c:383: Unable to open /proc/mdstat: No such file or directory

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3588]: 21:22:42.038 [I] mmap_cache.c:126: Regenerating fdi cache..

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3588]: 21:22:42.040 [E] hald_runner.c:882: Error running 'hald-generate-fdi-cache': org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3588]: 21:22:42.040 [I] mmap_cache.c:104: In regen_cache_cb exit_type=2, return_code=0

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3588]: 21:22:42.040 [E] mmap_cache.c:153: fdi cache regeneration failed!

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3588]: 21:22:42.040 [I] mmap_cache.c:156: fdi cache generation done

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop hald[3588]: 21:22:42.041 [I] mmap_cache.c:274: cache mtime is 1256896990

Nov  5 21:22:42 laptop rc-scripts: ERROR:  hald failed to start

```

dbus i consolekit wystartowany przed halem

dziekuje za zainteresowanie  :Wink: 

----------

## lsdudi

sprawdź czy coś ci po dysku nie rzeźbi  :Smile:  (tracker-> widze ze sie wlaczył)

Wszelkie "większe" odczyty/zapisy powodują przekłamania w hdparmie ;]

----------

## MiChaSSs

wycinek z /var/log/messages ktory podalem wyzej jest juz na jadrze bez ACPI. Mowiac szczerze to przy kernelu z ACPI gdzie hdparm podaje duzo mniejsze wartosci, wiekszej roznicy w dzialaniu systemu nie zauwazylem (poza tym ze myszka mi sie zaczyna przycianc w pewnym momencie, nie wiem dlaczego .... czyzby ACPI magicznie cos wylaczalo?w xorg-server jako INPUT_DEVICES mam "keyboard" i "mouse" chociaz jest to laptop wiec powinno byc synaptics - jest jakas duza roznica?)

----------

## soban_

Ostatnio znajomy stawial na dellu Debiana, bylem swiadkiem jak jeden wpis w Grubie poprawial dzialanie myszki(touchpada) wiec moze to byc wiele rzeczy. Ja uzywam synaptic do touchpada + google - http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Synaptics_Touchpad z wpisem w make.conf: INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics" (na laptopie) i nie mam zadnych problemow.

```
Nov  5 21:22:27 laptop sudo: michasss : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/michasss ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/hald restart
```

A Ty nie robisz przypadkiem tego przez sudo? Sprobuj moze uzyc "su" zalogowac sie na root'a i wtedy zresetowac hal'a. Efekt jest taki sam? Jak dodajesz do rc-update hald to tez sypie tak bledami - z tego wnioskuje ze consolekit i dbus normalnie startuja? Sprobuj zapuscic revdep-rebuild, moze cos znajdzie.

 *Quote:*   

> dziekuje za zainteresowanie

  nie ma za co  :Smile: 

----------

## MiChaSSs

touchpadem na_razie sie nie zajmujmy - myszka zaczyna szalec jak ACPI wkompiluje w kernela take ACPI magicznie cos wylacza ... Co do hala, to przeciez nie ma znaczenia, czy zrobie to przez "sudo" czy przez "su" bo to to samo, poza tym wynik jest taki sam, czyli taki jak podalem kilka postow wyzej.

```
laptop michasss # /etc/init.d/dbus restart

 * Service dbus stopping

 * Service consolekit stopping

 * Service consolekit stopped

 * Service dbus stopped

 * Service dbus starting

 * Service dbus started

 * Service consolekit starting

 * Service consolekit started

laptop michasss # /etc/init.d/consolekit restart

 * Service consolekit stopping

 * Service consolekit stopped

 * Service consolekit starting

 * Service consolekit started

laptop michasss # /etc/init.d/hald restart

 * Service hald starting                                                                                                                                                        [ !! ]

 * ERROR:  hald failed to start

laptop michasss #
```

```
Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8102]: 14:12:36.774 [I] hald.c:671: hal 0.5.12rc1

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8102]: 14:12:36.775 [I] hald.c:680: Will daemonize

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8102]: 14:12:36.775 [I] hald.c:681: Becoming a daemon

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8103]: 14:12:36.776 [I] hald_dbus.c:5417: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-0WVtaNLD0m,guid=bd742311f2f1a3f8a614076f4af420c4

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8103]: 14:12:36.782 [I] ck-tracker.c:391: got seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat1'

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8103]: 14:12:36.783 [I] ck-tracker.c:342: Got all sessions on seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat1'

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8103]: 14:12:36.783 [I] ck-tracker.c:418: Got seats

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8103]: 14:12:36.783 [I] ck-tracker.c:816: Got seats and sessions

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8103]: 14:12:36.787 [I] hald_runner.c:301: Runner has pid 8104

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8103]: 14:12:36.787 [I] hald_runner.c:182: runner connection is 0x9c57358

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8103]: 14:12:36.788 [W] osspec.c:383: Unable to open /proc/mdstat: No such file or directory

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8103]: 14:12:36.791 [I] mmap_cache.c:126: Regenerating fdi cache..

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8103]: 14:12:36.792 [E] hald_runner.c:882: Error running 'hald-generate-fdi-cache': org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8103]: 14:12:36.792 [I] mmap_cache.c:104: In regen_cache_cb exit_type=2, return_code=0

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8103]: 14:12:36.793 [E] mmap_cache.c:153: fdi cache regeneration failed!

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8103]: 14:12:36.793 [I] mmap_cache.c:156: fdi cache generation done

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop hald[8103]: 14:12:36.793 [I] mmap_cache.c:274: cache mtime is 1256896990

Nov  6 14:12:36 laptop rc-scripts: ERROR:  hald failed to start
```

revdep-rebuild nie wskazuje ze trzeba cos przebudowac. Jakies pomysly?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## soban_

Sprobuj wywalic tego aktualnego hala i skompiluj noweszego(np 0.5.13-r2 - ja uzywam tego). Jeszcze cos takiego znalazlem na googlach http://www.google.pl/search?client=opera&rls=pl&q=mmap_cache.c:126&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 .

----------

## MiChaSSs

Przekompilowalem kernela z wlaczonymi prawie wszystkimi opcjami do ACPI i hdparm znow pokazuje jak powinien  :Smile:  Przekompilowalem consolekit dbus i hal i niestety nic nie pomoglo ;/ nie wiem juz o co kaman ;/ Jakies pomysly?

----------

## MiChaSSs

hmmm mam nowszego hala (hal-0.5.13-r2) i nadal to nie dziala jak nalezy ;/

```
Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop sudo: michasss : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/home/michasss ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/etc/init.d/hald restart

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session opened for user root by michasss(uid=0)                 

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop sudo: pam_unix(sudo:session): session closed for user root                                    

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28186]: 22:03:37.815 [I] hald.c:680: hal 0.5.13                                          

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28186]: 22:03:37.815 [I] hald.c:681: using child timeout 250s                            

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28186]: 22:03:37.815 [I] hald.c:690: Will daemonize                                      

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28186]: 22:03:37.815 [I] hald.c:691: Becoming a daemon                                   

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28187]: 22:03:37.816 [I] hald_dbus.c:5421: local server is listening at unix:abstract=/var/run/hald/dbus-BICORtk4zb,guid=23939b206468f560b6b8951e4afdc9a9

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28187]: 22:03:37.820 [I] ck-tracker.c:391: got seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat1'                                                                  

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28187]: 22:03:37.821 [I] ck-tracker.c:342: Got all sessions on seat '/org/freedesktop/ConsoleKit/Seat1'

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28187]: 22:03:37.821 [I] ck-tracker.c:418: Got seats

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28187]: 22:03:37.821 [I] ck-tracker.c:816: Got seats and sessions

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28187]: 22:03:37.824 [I] hald_runner.c:301: Runner has pid 28188

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28187]: 22:03:37.825 [I] hald_runner.c:182: runner connection is 0x9d65348

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28187]: 22:03:37.825 [W] osspec.c:387: Unable to open /proc/mdstat: No such file or directory

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28187]: 22:03:37.828 [I] mmap_cache.c:126: Regenerating fdi cache..

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28187]: 22:03:37.829 [E] hald_runner.c:882: Error running 'hald-generate-fdi-cache': org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28187]: 22:03:37.829 [I] mmap_cache.c:104: In regen_cache_cb exit_type=2, return_code=0

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28187]: 22:03:37.829 [E] mmap_cache.c:153: fdi cache regeneration failed!

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28187]: 22:03:37.829 [I] mmap_cache.c:156: fdi cache generation done

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop hald[28187]: 22:03:37.830 [I] mmap_cache.c:278: cache mtime is 1258140986

Nov 13 22:03:37 laptop rc-scripts: ERROR:  hald failed to start
```

czyli blad ten sam co wczesniej ... ale dlaczego? Teraz kilka lamerskich pytan, czy hal potrzebuje udev-a miec odpalonego? Jestem na stabilnej galezi i mam baselayout-1.12.11.1 a udev potrzebuje baselayout-2 wiec musialbym to dodac do /etc/portage/packege.keywords. Dobrze kombinuje?

----------

## MiChaSSs

Korzystajac z chwili wolnego czasu, nadal walcze z hal-em. Oto co teraz mam:

```

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/baselayout-2.0.1  USE="-build" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-fs/udev-146-r1  USE="devfs-compat -extras (-selinux)" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/dbus-1.2.3-r1  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux)" 1,528 kB

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2  USE="X acpi consolekit laptop policykit -apm -crypt -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc (-selinux)" 0 kB

```

rc-update show pokazuje:

```

            syslog-ng |                       default                 

             netmount |                       default                 

                 swap | boot                                          

                dmesg |                               sysinit         

            net.wlan0 |                       default                 

               hdparm |                       default                 

            killprocs |                                       shutdown

                cupsd |                       default                 

              urandom | boot                                          

          staticroute | boot                                          

           localmount | boot                                          

           ntp-client |                       default                 

             net.eth0 |                       default                 

               sysctl | boot                                          

                 hald |                       default                 

               net.lo | boot                                          

            savecache |                                       shutdown

                 mtab | boot

               procfs | boot

                 udev |                               sysinit

             mount-ro |                                       shutdown

          consolefont | boot

                  xdm |                       default

                local |      nonetwork        default

                devfs |                               sysinit

                fcron |                       default

              keymaps | boot

                 fsck | boot

              modules | boot

             keytouch |                       default

                 root | boot

             hostname | boot

           consolekit |                       default

                acpid |                       default

         termencoding | boot

             bootmisc | boot

              hwclock | boot

            alsasound | boot

```

czyli mam udev-a a problem nadal pozostal:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Nov 28 19:03:06 laptop hald[5622]: 19:03:06.059 [I] hald.c:680: hal 0.5.13
> 
> Nov 28 19:03:06 laptop hald[5622]: 19:03:06.059 [I] hald.c:681: using child timeout 250s
> ...

 

Mnie sie juz pomysly skonczyly. Ktos? :Smile:  Pozdrawiam Michal  :Wink: 

----------

## MiChaSSs

Problem rozwiazany  :Smile:  okazalo sie, ze moje flagi optymalizujace sa zbyt mocne, po zmianie ich na:

 *Quote:*   

> CFLAGS="-O1 -march=pentium-m"
> 
> CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

 

i wykonaniu:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge sys-apps/dbus dev-libs/dbus-glib dev-python/dbus-python  sys-apps/hal app-misc/hal-info

 

hal wystartowal, pozdr  :Smile: 

P.S Temat, ktory zalozylem na forum ogolnym https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=6113673

----------

